# PlayonBSD not installed



## lucas1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Good day.

Not installed playonbsd.

```
:/usr/ports/emulators/playonbsd# make install clean
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.wx.mk" line 410: Malformed conditional (${_WX_VER:R} == 3)
make: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```
What do you advise?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2021)

Old ports tree. This port was removed several months ago.

emulators/playonbsd

```
This port expired on: 2020-09-15
```


----------



## lucas1 (Feb 2, 2021)

What can be replaced?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2021)

Wine?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 2, 2021)

OP: PlayOnBSD is just a wine wrapper. It I not necessary at all to run wine apps/games, albeit it does make things easier because it sets the wine version and other tweaks. You can do this manually as well but there is still no guarantee a given app or game will work in wine.


----------



## lucas1 (Feb 2, 2021)

I meant analogs playonbsd(linux), not the usual wine.
It didn't go much with clean wine.
Can't install IE11 and and run the installation wine forexample_setup.exe from administrator account.
Questions about wine here can be discussed or in emulators?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2021)

lucas1 said:


> Questions about wine here can be discussed or in emulators?


Well, "Wine Is Not an Emulator"  But yeah, for all intents and purposes wine can be viewed as an emulator. Posts about wine are fine in the "virtualization and emulation" section. The "Installation and maintenance of Ports and Packages" section is about, ehm, installation and maintenance of ports and packages.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 2, 2021)

Wine posts usually go into the https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/multimedia-gaming.19/ section.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Wine posts usually go into the https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/multimedia-gaming.19/ section.


If they're related to gaming, yes.


----------

